# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Stress, Αγχος, Φόβος, Γενικευμένη Αγχώδης Διαταραχή >  αγχος και δυσπνοια

## kako papaki

Γεια σας... :Smile: 

είμαι καινούργιο μέλος και θα ήθελα να μοιραστώ μαζί σας το προβλημά μου...Απ τις αρχές του 2010 που ήμουν πεσμένη ψυχολογικά άρχισα να αισθάνομαι δύσπνοια και να έχω πολλά νεύρα,να φοβάμαι υπερβολικά το θάνατο, να μην κοιμάμαι χωρίς φωτάκι,να μην άντέχω μέσα σε λεωφορεία και ανσασερ.Ήμουν κακόκεφη και έβαλα απότομα 10 κιλά.Το καλοκαίρι άρχησα ομοιοπαθητική για τη δύσπνοια άλλα τη διέκοψα επειδή έπαθα μια πολύ δυνατή ημικρανία και πίστεψα οτι ήταν απ τα ομοιοπαθητικά.Μετά είχα σχεδόν κάθε μέρα πονοκεφάλους που ξεκινούσαν απ το αυχένα(γιατί έχω και αυχενικό) και άρχισα να μην βγαίνω πολύ συχνά.Μετά έφυγε η δύσπνοια και εκεί που έκανα το σταυρό μου οτι απαλλάχτηκα άρχισα να πονάω φρικτά στο έντερο και ο γιατρός μου είπε οτι λόγω άγχους έχω ευερέθιστο έντερο.Εξαιτίας όλων αυτών πήγα για βελονισμό μπας και απαλλαγώ απ τους πόνους αλλά μετα από 6 βελονισμούς άρχισα να παθαίνω κρίσεις πανικού.Τελικά τους βελονισμούς τους ολοκλήρωσα γιατί η βελονίστρια είπε οτι αυτά τα είχα μέσα μου και έπρεπε να ξεσπάσουν και να κάνω υπομονή.Το μόνο καλό ήταν οτι έχασα 5 κιλά.Πέρασα άσχημο χειμώνα, δεν πήγαινα πουθενά για μήνες και εκτός απ τα συμπτώματα των κρίσεων(ξήρό στομα,τρέμουλο,δυνατοι νευρόπονοι,διαρροιες,φούσκ ωνα στο στομάχι,καθημερινοί πονοκέφαλοι,αρρυθμίες στη καρδιά κτλ κτλ κτλ) εμφανίστηκε πάλι η δύσπνοια!και μετά από το φετινό τραγικό πάσχα που πέρασα πηγα σε μία ψυχίατρο που αν και δεν ήθελε να μου δώσει χάπια γιατί είπε λόγω άγχους τα παθαίνω όλα τελικά μου έγραψε τα zoloft των 50 τα οποία παίρνω απ το πάσχα και με έχουν βοηθήσει πάρα πολυ.Τώρα ούτε δυνατούς πόνους έχω ούτε το έντερο πονάει και βγαίνω και έξω συνέχεια.Α!και κρίση πανικού δεν έπαθα ξανά.Το μόνο που έχω ακόμα είναι δύσπνοια.Θέλω πολύ σύχνά να παίρνω βαθιές ανάσες.Είναι πολύ κουραστικό και το έχω από πέρσυ.Πήγα σε πνευμονολόγο και τα βρήκε όλα φυσιολογικα απλά είπε μπορεί να ναι αλλεργικό και μαζί και ψυχολογικό.Αλλά εγώ εχω σκασει και σκέφτομαι μηπως είναι απ το στομάχι γιατί τρώω γρήγορα και φουσκώνω και καταπίνω πολυ σάλιο και φαντάζομαι οτι καταπίνω αέρα και γι αυτό νιώθω δυσφορία μετά..είχε κανείς σας την αίσθηση οτι έχει δύσπνοια για τόσο καιρό και καθόλη τη διάρκεια της μέρας? Ξέχασα να πω ότι κάποιες φορές ξυπνάω απότομα στον ύπνο μου γιατί νομίζω οτι μου κόβεται η ανάσα.Γενικά είμαι πάντα αγχωμένη δεν έχω πολύ κατανόηση απ τους γύρω μου,ο φίλος μου είναι οτι να ναι μαλώνουμε μέρα παρά μέρα,είμαι άνεργη και απελπισμένη.

Συγνώμη που έγραψα πολλά ....Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων....

Υ.Γ. εύχομαι αυτό το καλοκαίρι να μην υποφέρει κανείς σας απ ότι τον απασχολεί

----------


## claire

και δύσπνοια και αυτό με τον ύπνο (να πετάγομαι από όνειρο με κόμμενη ανάσα) το παθαίνω καμιά φορά όταν είμαι πολύ αγχωμένη για κάτι.
τώρα αυτό που σκέφτεσαι μήπως είναι από το στομάχι σου, γιατί δεν προσπαθείς για ένα διάστημα να τρως πιο αργά για να δεις αν θα βελτιωθεί η κατάσταση?

----------


## kako papaki

δηλαδη κ εσυ εχεις δυσπνοια ολη μερα? Τωρα αυτο προσπαθω να κανω να τρωω αργα μηπως δω βελτιωση...

----------


## claire

όχι, κι όλη μέρα. αν καμιά φορά είμαι αγχωμένη μπορεί να το νιώσω κάποιες στιγμές.

----------


## kako papaki

μαλλον παραειμαι αγχωμενη....ευχαριστω παντως
αν εχει συμβει και σε καποιον αλλο θα ηταν χαρα μου να μου πει πως το ξεπερασε..

----------


## Deep purple

Θα το ξεπεράσεις καλή μου με τον καιρό. Θα βρεις τις ισορροπίες σου. Συζητησε το και με το γιατρο σου.

Α, και να σου πω, πως γίνεται παπάκι που είναι τόσοοοοο γλυκόοοοο να είναι κακό;;;;

----------


## kako papaki

χαχα γινεται αν το τσατιζουν καποιοι...

----------


## Deep purple

χαχαχαχαχα

----------


## claire

παπάκι, ο πνευμονολόγος σου έδωσε κανένα σπρεί για όταν σε πιάνει πολύ?

----------


## kako papaki

οχι μονο τα singulair τα χαπια που βοηθουν αν εχεις και αλλεργια...και μου ειπε μπορει να ναι ψυχολογικο, μπορει να το προκαλει η αλλεργια...δεν καταλαβα τιποτα! βασικα καπνιζω και λιγο αλλα δεν φαινεται να φταιει αυτο..

----------


## kako papaki

α! να πω και κατι που μου ρθε τωρα...μου τη δινει οταν οι γιατροι μιλανε επιστημονικα,τους κανεις 100 ερωτησεις και παλι φευγεις και δεν εχεις καταλαβει τι εχεις,εχεις δωσει και ενα σωρο λεφτα και παλι αγχωνεσαι μετα για το τι μπορει να εχεις...θελω να μου το λενε ευθεως..κοπελα μου εχεις ψυχολογικα η εχεις κατι αλλο...οχι να λενε εεεε εχεις και λιγο απ αυτο και λιγο απο κεινο...σου δινουν και χαπια αβερτα και μετα παλι δεν εισαι καλα...α!και σου λενε και στο τελος μην αγχωνεσαι τοσο πολυ η εισαι μικρη για να φοβασαι τοσο......συγχυστηκα παλι!

----------


## focusianos

καΛο παπακι, εχω κ εγω το ιδιο προβλημα οσον αφορα τη δυσπνοια κ το θεμα με την αναπνοη το βραδυ. εδω κ ενα χρονο περιπου. το προβλημα με εμενα ειναι οτι δεν εχω καθολου αγχος(τουλαχιστον ετσι νομιζω), αθλουμαι παρα πολυ και γενικα κανω καλη διατροφη. εκανα triplex καρδιας κ ολα οκ. δεν εχω κανει τεστ για αλλεργιες ακομα. επισης για το οτι σου κοβεται η ανασα το βραδυ, το εχω παθει καποιες φορες και μια μαλιστα ξυπνησα σε οριακο σημειο πιστευω.θα εσκαγα.πρεπει να δουμε το θεμα της απνοιας γι αυτο. τεσπα, αν βρεις καμια λυση, προτεινε. αν κ ξερω...πανω απ'ολα οτι μου πει ο γιατρος.

----------


## kako papaki

αχ ποσο χαρομαι! εννοω που υπαρχουν κ αλλοι σ αυτο το κοσμο που με καταλαβαινουν.. κι εγω ετσι νιωθω οτι δεν ειμαι αγχωμενη αλλα μαλλον κατι υπαρχει που με αγχωνει καταβαθος!!!!σκεψου κ εσυ τι σε χαλαει..δεν ξερω τι θα κανουμε..εγω αν συνεχισω ετσι θα παω σε αλλεργιολογο...ας παρουμε τωρα μια βαθια ανασα και βλεπουμε... :-)

----------


## Dimitris78

Εγώ έχω το ίδιο πρόβλημα με σένα και πρόσθεσε και αρρυθμίες.
Είμαι στο 2ο χρόνο που είμαι έτσι.
Δεν παίρνω φάρμακα, δεν έχω πάει σε ψυχολόγο (κακως)
Ένοιωθα ότι κάτι δεν πάει καλά με το στομάχι μου αλλα φοβόμουν τη γαστροσκόπηση.
Τελικά πήγα και μου διεγνώσανε διαφραγματοκοίλη.
Μέρος του στομάχου έχει ανέβει πάνω από το διάφραγμα και με πιέζει εσωτερικά.
Αν και δεν έχω ξεκαθαρίσει αν αυτό είναι που προκαλεί το πρόβλημα σίγουρα το επιδεινώνει.

Αν πραγματικά νοιώθεις πρόβλημα στο στομάχι σου πήγαινε τσέκαρέ το.
Η γαστροσκόπηση είναι ακύνδυνη και ανώδυνη, δεν θα καταλάβεις τίποτα.

Δημήτρης

----------


## kako papaki

ευχαριστω για το μηνυμα Δημητρη..κ εγω αυτο σκεφτομαι να κανω αλλα φοβαμαι πολυ μην παθω καμια κριση πανω στη γαστροσκοπηση...ποσα λεπτα κραταει?η γαστρεντερολογος ειπε θα μου κανει και μια ηρεμιστικη και τωρα το φοβαμαι κ αυτο..τι ειδους ηρεμιστικη..αμα διαρκει λιγο θα κανω τη καρδια μου πετρα και θα παω!! σου ευχομαι περαστικα!

----------


## Upomoni

> Γεια σας...
> 
> είμαι καινούργιο μέλος και θα ήθελα να μοιραστώ μαζί σας το προβλημά μου...Απ τις αρχές του 2010 που ήμουν πεσμένη ψυχολογικά άρχισα να αισθάνομαι δύσπνοια και να έχω πολλά νεύρα,να φοβάμαι υπερβολικά το θάνατο, να μην κοιμάμαι χωρίς φωτάκι,να μην άντέχω μέσα σε λεωφορεία και ανσασερ.Ήμουν κακόκεφη και έβαλα απότομα 10 κιλά.Το καλοκαίρι άρχησα ομοιοπαθητική για τη δύσπνοια άλλα τη διέκοψα επειδή έπαθα μια πολύ δυνατή ημικρανία και πίστεψα οτι ήταν απ τα ομοιοπαθητικά.Μετά είχα σχεδόν κάθε μέρα πονοκεφάλους που ξεκινούσαν απ το αυχένα(γιατί έχω και αυχενικό) και άρχισα να μην βγαίνω πολύ συχνά.Μετά έφυγε η δύσπνοια και εκεί που έκανα το σταυρό μου οτι απαλλάχτηκα άρχισα να πονάω φρικτά στο έντερο και ο γιατρός μου είπε οτι λόγω άγχους έχω ευερέθιστο έντερο.Εξαιτίας όλων αυτών πήγα για βελονισμό μπας και απαλλαγώ απ τους πόνους αλλά μετα από 6 βελονισμούς άρχισα να παθαίνω κρίσεις πανικού.Τελικά τους βελονισμούς τους ολοκλήρωσα γιατί η βελονίστρια είπε οτι αυτά τα είχα μέσα μου και έπρεπε να ξεσπάσουν και να κάνω υπομονή.Το μόνο καλό ήταν οτι έχασα 5 κιλά.Πέρασα άσχημο χειμώνα, δεν πήγαινα πουθενά για μήνες και εκτός απ τα συμπτώματα των κρίσεων(ξήρό στομα,τρέμουλο,δυνατοι νευρόπονοι,διαρροιες,φούσκ ωνα στο στομάχι,καθημερινοί πονοκέφαλοι,αρρυθμίες στη καρδιά κτλ κτλ κτλ) εμφανίστηκε πάλι η δύσπνοια!και μετά από το φετινό τραγικό πάσχα που πέρασα πηγα σε μία ψυχίατρο που αν και δεν ήθελε να μου δώσει χάπια γιατί είπε λόγω άγχους τα παθαίνω όλα τελικά μου έγραψε τα zoloft των 50 τα οποία παίρνω απ το πάσχα και με έχουν βοηθήσει πάρα πολυ.Τώρα ούτε δυνατούς πόνους έχω ούτε το έντερο πονάει και βγαίνω και έξω συνέχεια.Α!και κρίση πανικού δεν έπαθα ξανά.Το μόνο που έχω ακόμα είναι δύσπνοια.Θέλω πολύ σύχνά να παίρνω βαθιές ανάσες.Είναι πολύ κουραστικό και το έχω από πέρσυ.Πήγα σε πνευμονολόγο και τα βρήκε όλα φυσιολογικα απλά είπε μπορεί να ναι αλλεργικό και μαζί και ψυχολογικό.Αλλά εγώ εχω σκασει και σκέφτομαι μηπως είναι απ το στομάχι γιατί τρώω γρήγορα και φουσκώνω και καταπίνω πολυ σάλιο και φαντάζομαι οτι καταπίνω αέρα και γι αυτό νιώθω δυσφορία μετά..είχε κανείς σας την αίσθηση οτι έχει δύσπνοια για τόσο καιρό και καθόλη τη διάρκεια της μέρας? Ξέχασα να πω ότι κάποιες φορές ξυπνάω απότομα στον ύπνο μου γιατί νομίζω οτι μου κόβεται η ανάσα.Γενικά είμαι πάντα αγχωμένη δεν έχω πολύ κατανόηση απ τους γύρω μου,ο φίλος μου είναι οτι να ναι μαλώνουμε μέρα παρά μέρα,είμαι άνεργη και απελπισμένη.
> 
> Συγνώμη που έγραψα πολλά ....Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων....
> 
> Υ.Γ. εύχομαι αυτό το καλοκαίρι να μην υποφέρει κανείς σας απ ότι τον απασχολεί



Χμ.....λοιπόν νομίζω πως έχεις αγχώδης νεύρωση μαζί με αλλεργία σίγουρα στα ακέραια σκόνης και ευερέθιστο έντερο. Η θεραπεία δύσκολη αλλά μετά από χρόνια επειδή τα έχω και τα τρία κάπως το καταπολεμάω.

----------


## tselpemts

> Χμ.....λοιπόν νομίζω πως έχεις αγχώδης νεύρωση μαζί με αλλεργία σίγουρα στα ακέραια σκόνης και ευερέθιστο έντερο. Η θεραπεία δύσκολη αλλά μετά από χρόνια επειδή τα έχω και τα τρία κάπως το καταπολεμάω.


Έξι χρόνια μετά αλλά τελικά η διάγνωση δόθηκε!!!!Εύγε 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G935F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Upomoni

> Έξι χρόνια μετά αλλά τελικά η διάγνωση δόθηκε!!!!Εύγε 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το SM-G935F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Λοιπόν επανέρχομαι να σου δώσω και τη λύση. Εγώ δοκίμασα το lyrica και σώθηκα. Η δύσπνοια κόπηκε αμέσως. Απλά ρωτά καλύτερα κι ένα ψυχίατρο για να σου πει των πόσων mg να παίρνεις. Εγώ τα έπαιρνα για νεύρο παθητικό πόνο λόγο προβλήματος στην σπονδυλική και είδα ότι δεν είχα δύσπνοια. Τώρα μένει να το αναφέρω σε ψυχίατρο να δω τι θα μου πει

----------


## andreas86

Σήμερα με έπιασε κάτι σαν δύσπνοια και ολίγον κόπωση!

Εστάλη από Redmi 4X στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------

